# 11 year old Pseudotropheus interruptus



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

This is him when I bought him back in 2003, he was small, probably 1.5 to 2 inches or so:










and this is him now, at about 4-ish inches:










He is at least 11 years old and is the oldest pet I have. He is very tame, like a fish-dog. He will eat right from your hand, jumping out of the water to grab the food. He's very trusting and gets excited when you enter the room. 

I've read that they are only supposed to live 4-10 years, is this true? Is he some sort of record-breaker?

He's been alone for most of his life, since he is one of the most aggressive African cichlids I've ever seen. He will kill ANYTHING, including other cichlids (even females of the same species).

He's also the only fish I own that has a name. Plain and simple "Blue".


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In captivity, fish can live far longer than they do in the wild. Cichlids are especially long-lived. I bet if you ask on the ACA forum, you'll find older ones.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fish are the only animals kept as pets that have no "average" lifespan. Exemplatory care and foods they can live a long time.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Awesome....great to see you back pareeeee........Guppyart, just posted the other day....seems like the old crowd is filtering back....too cool. pretty soon the chat room will rock again.


----------

